# Setting 942 to 1080i to force TV to do decoding



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I have Sony 60WF655 rear procjection LCD. My understanding that if I set the 942 to 1080i output, it will force the TV turner to do the decoding. If that correct? 

Also if the TV is doing the tuning, is the 942 just passing the signal thru just as if it were a cable.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

No, the 942 always performs the decoding, irregardless of the resolution setting.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I'll see if I can explain further. 1080i refers to the resolution of the picture which in this case is 1920 pixels wide by 1080 pixels high. Most Sony TVs display only 1080i (like yours). Anything that isn't 1080i is converted to 1080i by your TV. 

You are on the right track. If you set your 942 to 1080i, it will convert all video to 1080i. Your Sony TV won't have to convert it again. With my Sony TV, I find this to best setting.

The 942 will always do the conversion. There is no pass-thru mode to have the TV do the conversion so it's usually best to set the 942 to the same resolution as the TV.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

My Sony is a 60 inch rear projection LCD. The resolution is 1368x768 so the TV is having to convert to do the displaying. So would sending to the TV at 720p or 1080i be best?

Since all the network channels in my area except for FOX transmit in 1080i, would setting it at 720p make the TV reconvert after 942 just finished converting the native 1080i to 720p?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan - which looks better to you?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I find that 720p looks better to me than the 1080i on my Toshiba 57" hd tv. It looked better with my 921 too. I don't know if it is because that with 720p you have all the pixels on the frame at any given time . I have read that interlaced shows every pixel half the time on both horizontal and verticle. I don't know if that is right or not , but with the 720p , the sat locals look better and of course all the premium channels and other national cable channels look great. With the 1080i the sat locals look horrible with lots of compression showing . The 720p seems to cover or mask this better. The picture looks good with 480p too but not as good as the 720p. I don't have to switch back and forth from 480p to 1080i just to see both locals and the premiums the best they can display.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

DRJDAN said:


> My Sony is a 60 inch rear projection LCD. The resolution is 1368x768 so the TV is having to convert to do the displaying. So would sending to the TV at 720p or 1080i be best?
> 
> Since all the network channels in my area except for FOX transmit in 1080i, would setting it at 720p make the TV reconvert after 942 just finished converting the native 1080i to 720p?


1368x768?? That is bizarre! 
720p = 1280 x 720.
1080i = 1920 x 1080

You are closer to being a 720p set, however, since you have more pixels, doing a 1080i convert to your native resolution would technically give more information to those 129,024 extra pixels you have. However, the scaling might look better from 720p.

You should just try both to see which one looks best for you.


----------



## stevekaden (Dec 24, 2004)

The Sony LCR RPTV's all have 1368x768 (1 for each color). Seems weird, but that's apparently how the LCD fabrication was happiest. Obviously, it is "native" to 720p. I have that set, and I haven't looked with a jewelers eye piece or taken it apart, but I'd bet it's not scaling to 768. I'd assume it's masked to 720 or not using those extra 48 (similar on the horizontal). But I'm just assuming - I can't find any literature on it.

BTW, don't hold your breath on actually getting 1920 horizontal pizels - only an analog or the newest LCOS/D-ila (Sony/JVC) sets have the pixels, and I don't think any broadcasters are spending the bandwith to send that. I'm only guessing but 1280 is probably closer to reality.

But which to use, of couse you have to experiment, but since it is the norm that the tuner converts the best, then setting the tuner to 720 will produce the best picture. I tried 1080i with my 921/Sony LCD RPTV when I first set up. More on instinct than study, I went back to 720p - the set happily swallowed either one. Even with the set un-calibrated, I am extremely happy with that. 

I have not had professional calibration - I am afraid it will set it to be too dark. I like a vibrant picture, even if it's not so perfectly natural. (54 year old eyes??)


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks for all the feedback. I have found that 720p is better for me than 1080i.

There is not a lot of difference. But have noticed two things that favor 720p:

1. When watching Tonight Show, the background city sceen shows to be very busy when using 1080i.

2. When using 1080i, the bright whites in pictures are "too" bright.


----------

